# Generac XG7000E Not producing power



## Shelby04861 (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a Generac xg7000e(005798-0) that stopped producing power while running. It has 12.2 hours on the meter and runs great! Was running the whole house and then stopped producing power while continuing to run. Trying to figure out where to start with diagnosis and repair. Here is what I can tell you so far. Fires right up on first pull. Battery is dead so electric start is a no go for now. Hour meter displays just fine. When checking the circuit breakers on the panel, they are all jiggly like I think they are supposed to be until they are tripped. On the 110v receptacles, you can't perform Tue test/reset, as they won't stick/click into position. When running there is no power meter or lights at all on the panel or any other indication of power. Can someone please help guide me through the process of diagnosis/repair.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Shelby.

Is this generator under warranty? That'd be the first thing to check. If not, can you check for power to the breakers?


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*Generac & No Power*

If it was working and just stopped, it may just need to be reflashed. Quick way to try and do it is plug in an electric drill into one of the outlets. Set the drill to go forward, and manually turn it in reverse, oftentimes this will reactivate the magnets. You might want to check out UTube - they have quite a few demonstrations on correcting the problem. Ron


----------

